

Ask HN: Looking for ad network that shows ads based on user's Facebook info - markhall

I have a web app that requires a Facebook login. Where can I find an advertising network that provides customized ads (that may pay more) based on user's profile information/interests. Basically, I want to be able to show users more customized advertisements that may convert better, therefore paying more. Thanks in advance HN!
======
martey
I think that such an advertising network would run into problems, since
developers who integrated with it would be violating the Facebook Platform
Policies:

 _You will not directly or indirectly transfer any data you receive from us,
including user data or Facebook User IDs, to (or use such data in connection
with) any ad network, ad exchange, data broker, or other advertising or
monetization related toolset, even if a user consents to such transfer or
use._

~~~
markhall
That is a good point martey. I wasn't sure if there was a network that has
figured out how to properly execute on this. I'm looking for the best way to
increase conversion/monetary gain based on user data. Thanks for the comment.

------
sandroyong
Such a network does not exist. In an ideal world, where the network 'knows'
who the user is would be any advertiser's dream. As it currently exists, we
need platforms like FB, a search engine (Google), and now mobile devices, to
reside on this network/internet infrastructure we have built for ourselves as
means to bombard us with ads. The distinction here are the platforms, not the
network itself...

